# Page one of 3 leaf



## trainmaster

I hope this pattern comes across


----------



## seagran66

nice pattern. thanks for sharing it with us :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## e.ridenh

Very nice! Yellow is such a refreshing color, too!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~


trainmaster said:


> I hope this pattern comes across


----------



## Grandmas 3 Boys

I cannot open up the pattern file.


----------



## stillhannah1

I tried to download but it is asking me what program - not sure what to do can anyone help me Have windows XP Thank you


----------



## edgemanak

I can't download it either. :-( Really, really like this pattern.


----------



## trainmaster

the program you need to open this pattern is Microsoft works.


----------



## trainmaster

THREE LEAF COUNTERPANE

Each point is worked separately, then all points are joined.

Cast on 2 sts.

Row 1 (RS) Yo, k2
Row 2 YO, k1, p1, k1
Row 3 YO, (k1, yo) twice, k2
Row 4 YO, k2, p3, k2
Row 5 YO, k1, p1, k1, (YO, k1) twice, p3
Row 6 YO, k3, p5, k3
Row 7 YO, k1, p2, k2, yo, k1, yo, k2, p4
Row 8 YO, k4, p7, k4
Row 9 YO, k1, p3, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, p5
Row 10 YO, k5, p9, k5
Row 11 YO, k1, p4, k4, yo, k1, yo, k4, p6
Row 12 YO, k6, p11, k6
Row 13 YO, k1, p5, k5, yo, k1, yo, k5, p7
Row 14 YO, k7, p13, k7
Row 15 YO, (k1, yo) twice, k2, p3, SKP, k9, k2tog, p3, k1, (k1, yo) twice, k2
Row 16 YO, k2, p3, k5, p11, k5, p3, k2
Row 17 YO, k1, p1, k1, (yo, k1 ) twice, p5, SKP, k7, k2tog, p5, (k1, yo ) twice, k1, p3
Row 18 YO, k3, p5, k5, p9, k5, p5, k3
Row 19 YO, k1, p2, k2, yo, k1, yo, k2, p5, SKP, k5, k2tog, p5, k2, yo, k1, yo, k2, p4
Row 20 YO, k4, p7, k5, p7, k5, p7, k4
Row 21 YO, k1, p3, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, p5, SKP, k3, k2tog, p5, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, p5
Row 22 YO, k5, p9, k5, p5, k5, p9, k5
Row 23 YO, k1, p4, k4, yo, k1, yo, k4, p5, SKP, k1, k2tog, p5, k4, yo, k1, yo, k4, p6
Row 24 YO, k6, p11, k5, p3, k 5, p11, k6
Row 25 YO, k1, p5, k5, yo, k1, yo, k5, p5, SK2P, p5, k5, yo, k1, yo, k5, p7
Row 26 YO, k7, p13, k11, p13, k7
Row 27 YO, k1, p6, SKP, k9, K2tog, P11, SKP, k9, k2tog, p8
Row 28 YO, k8, p11, k11, p11, k8
Row 29 YO, k1, p7, SKP, k7, k2tog, p11, SKP, k7, k2tog, p9
Row 30 YO, k9 , p9, k 11, p9, k9
Row 31 YO, k1, p8, SKP, k5, k2tog, p11, SKP, k5, k2tog, p10
Row 32 YO, k10, p7, k11, p7, k10
Row 33 YO, k1, p9, SKP, k3, k2tog, p11, SKP, k3, k2tog, p11
Row 34 YO, k11, p5, k11, p5, k11
Row 35 YO, k1, p10, SKP, k1, k2tog, p11, SKP, k1, k2tog, p12
Row 36 YO, k12, p3, k11, p3, k12
Row 37 YO, k1, p11, SK2P, p11, SK2P, p13
Row 38 YO, k39. 
Row 39 YO, k1, p39. Do not fasten off


----------



## trainmaster

Row 1 k1, purl to last st, k1

Row 2 k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2togBegin Diamond point, k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog

Row 3 As 1st row
Row 4 *k2tog, yo, rep. fron * to last 3sts. K3tog.
Row 5 knit 
Row 6 k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog

Rep. rows 1 thru 6, 5 times, then row 1 & 2 once. 
Next row, p3tog, fasten off.


----------



## trainmaster

trainmaster said:


> the program you need to open this pattern is Microsoft works.


 I copied the pattern to this site.


----------



## Sine

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pattern x


----------



## grannie

Thank you very much


----------



## perlie24

Just beautiful. thanks for sharing pattern too.


----------



## jknappva

Thank you... just hope mine is as beautiful as yours!!
JuneK


----------



## Melodypop

Thank you, I will try that pattern.


----------



## sjbowers

Trainmaster, you have gone above and beyond the call of duty to get this pattern to us! I for one sincerely appreciate it! You are a very talented knitter and generous person! Thank you! Sandy


----------



## stillhannah1

I also would like to say that you hve gone above your call of duty. Thank you so much for sharing. Did you use sport weight and what size needle. Thank you once again


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thanks so much. I had no problem downloading. This is going to go in my projects for winter and the great-grandma hope chest....


----------



## kentish lady

lovely pattern ,nice shade of lemon ,are you making a baby blanket for someone


----------



## SusanM

I can't wait to start this blanket - thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern!


----------



## nymboida

many thx for your time and effort in sharing this pattern....


----------



## Shamrock

Love it! What size needles did you use and how large is the finished product?


----------



## Granny8

Absolutely lovely.... can think of a dozen ways to use this beautiful pattern. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## MARIAN FRANKS

I have had excellent praise from this pattern. I have made two one for a co-worker and the last for my own grandson. It's a lot of work , however, I am sure you will be pleased once it is completed.


----------



## sbel3555

Can not open this file --what program is a .wps file


----------



## cinknitting

Thank you for sharing!! this is going on top of my to do list!! What size yarn did you use and needles??
Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Ginnyv

Hi Thanks for the Pattern. Can't wait to try it, Going too after i get through reading the rest of this. Thanks again. Just love it. Ginnyv


----------



## Laura61

Thanks trainmaster, I copied and pasted your pattern instructions onto WordPad. I hope my blanket will be as nice as yours, I love the lemon colour you used.


----------



## barb1957

Thanks for the pattern. As soon as I get my husband's sweater done and the baby things I'm going to try. 
Barb


----------



## kgardenseed

If you have the option to open through "Media Center" it works!


----------



## kgardenseed

Thank you so much for the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## roz franklin

I like the pattern but what yarn did you and what size needle. I am right nw doing my 5th vintage leaf afghan from an old book Just love the leaf pattern. How big did you make yours. thank you.


----------



## djones5252

LOVE the blanket, love the pattern. Thanks so much! I had no problem downloading it, but I, too, wonder what size needles, what weight yarn, and how big is the finished blanket? Thanks again SO very much!


----------



## TabathaJoy

Pretty pattern.,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patian

Beautiful - love the color!


----------



## kgardenseed

What yarn did you use and what size needles? You did such an excellent job. Beautiful.


----------



## tookie.

Thank you so much for all you went through to get this pattern out to all. I will look forward to hearing the size of yarn and needles. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Robin Redhead

My hubbie was able to show me how to download the pattern to a thumb drive as well as a word document. So excited!

Trainmaster, thank you so much for the pattern. It's just lovely. : )


----------



## Rachelle

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern. Can not wait to get started.


----------



## LilgirlCA

This file is a Microsoft Works document. You either need the program Microsoft Works or a viewer program which you can download from several sites. One such is
http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/microsoft-works-viewer.html


----------



## Bulldog

That is just beautiful, Trainmaster. Thank you so much for your generosity and hard work to get this pattern typed and posted to share with all of us. You will be richly blessed.


----------



## funthreads623

well done, very pretty!


----------



## Elaine C.

Lovely pattern!! It did turn out nicely.


----------



## molly bee

Thanks for the pattern. It is now on my 'to do' list!!


----------



## CKcrochetknit

Pattern came through great, Thanks so much!!!!
I like it so much more than the single leaf pattern that is in the book I have with the leaf sweater. Thanks again!! Oh what stitch did you use to put the blocks together with.


----------



## roz franklin

I have just signed up for this list. I was interested in the3 leaf pattern. Got the pattern but need how much yarn and type of yarn. Can getinto spot with messages but can not find information. What am I Doing wrong?


----------



## julietinboots

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern with us. I hope to do it justice.


----------



## craftilady

Thank you for the pattern, but I am unable to open it. What software did you use for the pattern?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

trainmaster said:


> I hope this pattern comes across


Hi, Trainmasterl I had no trouble copying the pattern to Microsoft Word to save, but on reading through instructions, have questions;
1, Are the leaves attached to the square entirely separately?
2. Leaves seem to be floating, but look included in knitting near beginning corner. Could you put this into text about how this is done?

I love this pattern, and it is probably easier than I can see at first glance. Thank you for posting. I can probably get a clearer idea once I try it! Mrs. mac


----------



## tbbrown12369

I can't download it. It seems the file doesn't work with windows.
I would really like to knit it.  I'l save it and maybe someone 
can help me get the pattern. It is very pretty.
tbbrown12369


----------



## judyzazu

I opened it and downloaded it to my pictures where I have a file for all my patterns. I thank you so much for the pattern!! Yours is just beautiful!!


----------



## kerrie35094

Thanks for the pattern. I have a question about the last set of instructions you posted - 

Row 1 k1, purl to last st, k1

Row 2 k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2togBegin Diamond point, k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog

Row 3 As 1st row

My question - Row 2, where does that last part fit in? Rows 1-6 are to be repeated but I'm confused by that little "Begin . . ." 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Clarann

My very favorite. Love your new version


----------



## trainmaster

stillhannah1 said:


> I also would like to say that you hve gone above your call of duty. Thank you so much for sharing. Did you use sport weight and what size needle. Thank you once again


I used baby sport weight yarn, on a size 6 knitting needle, I found that it is easier for me to do all four points on a circular, then I only have one seam to sew.


----------



## trainmaster

wps. file is Microsoft works.


----------



## trainmaster

trainmaster said:


> Row 1 k1, purl to last st, k1
> 
> Row 2 k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog
> Row 3 As 1st row
> Row 4 *k2tog, yo, rep. fron * to last 3sts. K3tog.
> Row 5 knit
> Row 6 k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog
> 
> Rep. rows 1 thru 6, 5 times, then row 1 & 2 once.
> Next row, p3tog, fasten off.


I am sorry for the confusion, line 2 was duplicated for some reason


----------



## tallieu

I no longer have Works on my computer. Could you go back to your file and save it as a Word document and repost the pattern? Iff you don't know how to do that, it is very easy. When you are in the Save As window, go to the bottom of the screen to "Save as Type", then choose, Word. Change the name slightly, maybe by typing in "Word" in the name so you don't confuse it with your Works document when you try to open the next time.

Hope this isn't too much trouble but I'd really like the pattern.



trainmaster said:


> I hope this pattern comes across


----------



## yona

It's in Microsoft Works, BUT, look at the previous page in the thread for the detailed pattern written out. Yona


----------



## kerrie35094

Thanks!


----------



## yona

Trainmaster: Which line should I cross off, the one that says: Begin Diamond point, k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog? OR Row 2 in its entirety?


----------



## trainmaster

yona said:


> Trainmaster: Which line should I cross off, the one that says: Begin Diamond point, k2tog, knit to last 2 sts, k2tog? OR Row 2 in its entirety?


right were it says Begin


----------



## nitz8catz

sbel3555 said:


> Can not open this file --what program is a .wps file


Microsoft Works Word Processor


----------



## 81brighteyes

Just beautiful. You are a super great (are those words okay together?) knitter. Gorgeous pattern.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Beautiful, but I would never have the patience to make this.


----------



## Knitto

Can't open either and I do have MS Works. Thank you for trying....maybe there's another way.


----------



## tweety8563

it is beautiful thank you for sharing


----------



## jqgrammy9

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## craftilady

Thanks for the pattern. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## CKcrochetknit

QUESTION.....So you are saying you make the 4 square block all at the same time? You start out by just repeating the pattern row 4 times before going to the next line? EXAMPLE.....cast on 2 stitches would be really 8? Then next row would be Yo, k2(repeat this 4 times)


----------



## sheilai

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. I just finished printing it!


----------



## Robin Redhead

I was able to take the directions as presented on the Forum, highlight them, right click "copy", open a Word document, right click "paste" and transfer the directions. Then I plugged in my stick drive and made a copy there as well.
Hope this works for you.


----------



## sbel3555

Yes Thank You , I just did the same thing, didn't know trainmaster put it in a post also.


----------



## freckles

Love this pattern. Made a cotton bed spread years ago and it's still a favorite. Beautiful.... got me thinking about new patterns. Thanks.


----------



## GramaLaura

So pretty and soft! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wlk4fun647

This is so pretty! I might try it when I am more confident.
Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## kgardenseed

Thank you. Wow, you are being bombarded. Look what you started. I can't wait to try the pattern out. Again, thanks.


----------



## swtpeapati

LOVELY!!!


----------



## carljean

Hi,
It didn't come up. If I drank I would have one. lol I have XP also. I sure hope it can be worked out. I'll try again later.
Thx, Carljean


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OMGosh how beautiful...and what a generous lady to share with all of us...
HUGE Thanks Train...
YOUR work is amazing, 

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## tbbrown12369

Trainmaster,
Thank you I have gotten the pattern you posted.
tbbrown12369 :-D


----------



## MaryE.

Someone else posted a link to a .wps converter but this one is on the Microsoft site, their download center: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/confirmation.aspx?id=12

May I suggest, if you upload documents, convert them to .pdf or .txt format so everyone can open them.


----------



## samazon

Thanks for the pattern it's beautiful :-D Now I need some greatgrandchildren to make it for :lol:


----------



## kgardenseed

Well, since feel the need, we have a greatgrandson due 11/11/11 so feel free to make whatever you want for him. LOL


----------



## judyzazu

On page one she typed out the insturctions. Couldn't you just copy and paste it to your word processor? That's what I did. But her download worked for me also but just as a backup I copied and pasted it.


----------



## nancy eley

I love this...the 3 leaves are beautiful. 'Have not been able to download it, but still trying. nancy


----------



## rosjacks

After row 39 do I continue with rows one to six?


----------



## smutsmoney

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing. I am looking forward to making it.


----------



## Long-Time knitter

would you check row 15 please and see if there is an error where you have a k1 then (k1,yo) twice. because then thats usually a k2. thanks


----------



## trainmaster

CKcrochetknit said:


> QUESTION.....So you are saying you make the 4 square block all at the same time? You start out by just repeating the pattern row 4 times before going to the next line? EXAMPLE.....cast on 2 stitches would be really 8? Then next row would be Yo, k2(repeat this 4 times)


yes, place a marker between every 2 sts., do not join.


----------



## trainmaster

Long-Time knitter said:


> would you check row 15 please and see if there is an error where you have a k1 then (k1,yo) twice. because then thats usually a k2. thanks


that row is correct, because you only want yo, k1, yo in the end result


----------



## trainmaster

Knitto said:


> Can't open either and I do have MS Works. Thank you for trying....maybe there's another way.


go back in pages and ou will see that I copied and pasted it here


----------



## MaryE.

Your copying and pasting the pattern into the message box is probably the easiest way for everyone to get a copy. That was a great idea; no fooling with downloads, converters or pdf files, easy peasy. All anyone has to do is copy and paste from the forum page.


----------



## elsienicholls

I have MS Works but the pattern would not download. Thanks for putting the pattern here.


----------



## murf

Thanks for the great Patteren. can't wait to make it.


----------



## cindybar

is the 2nd set of instructions for the blocks without leaves?


----------



## trainmaster

cindybar said:


> is the 2nd set of instructions for the blocks without leaves?


no it continues for the other half of the block


----------



## cindybar

the set of instructions for 6 rows X 5... what part of the blanket is that.
I have found 3 sets of instructions. 1) the Rows 1-39 and 2) the corrected second part with 11 rows X 5 and
3) the first mention above.

I'm confused.


----------



## trainmaster

cindybar said:


> the set of instructions for 6 rows X 5... what part of the blanket is that.
> I have found 3 sets of instructions. 1) the Rows 1-39 and 2) the corrected second part with 11 rows X 5 and
> 3) the first mention above.
> 
> I'm confused.


the instructions for the 6 rows x 5 is wrong. the corrected second part is right, disregard the first at 6 rows x5, the second part is the diamond rows on the other half of the block


----------



## cindybar

Thank you, trainmaster. Maybe I've got it right. It's a beautiful blanket and I'll enjoy making it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbel3555

Hi Train,
THis correction thing has gotten so confusing. Could you please make the correction to your pattern and then resend the file and tell everyone to disregard all previous instructions.
Thank You 
Sylvia


----------



## Rachelle

That is a great idea SBEL. I too am now confused with all these updates that we have been receiving. Thank you Train for your patience with all of us.


----------



## kgardenseed

Great idea. I stay confused!!!


----------



## Ginnyv

Hi I have made Five of the squares with no problem. wonder where the mistake is. Ginnyv


----------



## Donnabellah

I've read all the comments so far and no one has used this word - AWESOME! How generous of you to share the instructions with us. I have absolutely no reason to make a baby blanket but I will just so I can hang it the wall!!
Beautiful job! Thanks so very much for sharing all the tips and tricks!


----------



## xarriage1952

Thank you so much for your help with finding the pattern. Do you mean you knitted the four sides for the square at the same time on the circular needles? I have been trying to work out how you did it, 

Thanks


----------



## kyriakoulla

Highlight the pattern then hold "ctrl and hit c to copy",then go to "my pages and hold "ctrl and hit v to paste". Hope this helps


----------



## Ginnyv

Tried to Highlight it and couldn't get it. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Ellie2438

That's lovely. xx


----------



## RobynMay

Thank you for the pattern. I am working on a four leaf centre and would like to make this one next ....


----------



## Quiltermouse

Wow.


----------



## jocelyn falls

SKP what does that mean please


----------



## jocelyn falls

SKP what does that mean please


----------



## dfg678

как перевести на русский


----------



## Deegle

That's so pretty.


----------

